# winter hiking Berkshires



## MARI (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi, I am beginning to gain some confidence with winter hiking, but I'm not going near the Whites (yet.) I'm on vacation in late february and want to take a trip to the Berkshires to do some hiking. I like the trails that are "well travelled". Anyone have some suggestions on where to go?  Looking for ideas and even some company if anyone has the time. Might even go skiing while I'm down there, we'll see. Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 1, 2004)

Race & Everett probably get the most traffic in MA, IMO.  CT & Western MA can reach them, the hike is not too long, about 3 miles to Everett, one way & about ten for both peaks RT.  Both offer great views including Greylock, Catskills & more.  Greylock gets a fair share of use too.  My favorite there is up Cheshire Harbor & then walk the road to the AT crossing from the North for the final 200 yards or so.  (look out for snowmobiles & X-C skiers on the road, they are polite though)

All of these can be quite nippy & very windy, a couple of my coldest days have been on Race & Greylock so good layers & snowshoes & crampons should be brought.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 2, 2004)

Mari:
The Berkshires are a bit far away for us. Though when you can come up to the Whites, we'll be glad to accompany you on well (or lightly) travelled trails during all the seasons.


----------

